# Getting a second budgie??



## moomintroll

I've had Monty for almost a year, and I'm considering getting her a new friend. However the budgie I have in mind is male. Will having a male and a female cause them to mate everywhere and all the time? And will it be certain that they have babies or even empty eggs? I'm also worried that getting a second budgie will ruin Monty's sweet and affectionate nature towards me and my family and that she will only be interested in her new friend, is this likely to happen?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm

It's very likely that when bringing a new bird into the home Monty's relationship with you will change. 
I would suggest careful consideration before making the decision and weighing up the pros and cons to your situation.

If you don't want the possibility of your relationship changing at all, then it's best to not even consider getting another bird. 
If you are willing to compromise and realise that you can still have some sort of bond with Monty despite her having a stronger bond with another bird, then it's worth more consideration. 
It seems that it's not something you are considering out of concern for her loneliness as you seem to have a good bond with her. 

Now, with regards to males and females living together, I have a mixed flock and only have one bonded male and female pair. The others seem to have strong male/male bonds or are just content in their flock. Before that, I did have my budgies in cages in male/female pairs and if you pick a pair that really gets along, they will get close and they could start to mate. 
There are steps you can take and as long as you are willing to do all you can to discourage breeding, you should be fine.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The first question I would ask is why exactly you are thinking of getting another budgie?

If your relationship with Monty is very good at this time, you do need to realize that will probably change when a new budgie comes into the picture.
It is normal for budgies to prefer socializing with their own species and you may end up feeling "left out".

There are many things to take into consideration before getting a second budgie.

http://talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html[

If you are considering a mixed gender pair, then you will have to carefully ensure the two birds to not breed:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

When We Don't Want Eggs

1. Quarantine

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html

3. Flock Dynamics

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-buy...l]-breeder-rather-than-big-box-pet-store.html

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html*


----------



## moomintroll

*Budgie Instagram!*

I have no idea if this is allowed (if it's not please delete) but I have set up an Instagram account for Monty's and (soon to be Percy's as well!) adventures
Please follow @squidgeandpidge 
We follow back any budgie accounts 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I see from your latest post you've decided to go ahead an get another budgie.
I've merged that post into this thread.

Is the picture you posted of Percy?

Please be sure you are following the advice offered previously regarding Quarantine, etc.*


----------



## moomintroll

Thank you for moving it to the right place for me  This is a baby picture of Monty, I haven't got any pictures of Percy yet! I have already read all the very helpful advice on quarantine and have already set up his/hers quarantine cage up in a separate room away from Monty


----------



## FaeryBee

*Monty was a very cute little baby!
I'm glad to hear you're going to be following best practices with your budgies :thumbup:

Best wishes!*


----------



## moomintroll

Thank you!


----------



## moomintroll

Another little update, we now have a blog to accompany the Instagram account! If anybody is interested in reading it the website is squidgeandpidge.wordpress.com

I hope you take a look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

